# Redwing boots.....



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> It was sort of joke. You know, Where's the safest place to hide your money?


Are those cross trainers light?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Are those cross trainers light?


Sorry you said that in your post


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Sorry you said that in your post


They are very very good work boots. I hike and have even jogged in them a few times.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a pair, sized to fit me, but they are still uncomfortable to me. 

Only boots that I have found comfortable, are Nocona's, which are not really work boots. 

I now wear Merrill's, have a pair of boots for winter and a couple pairs I rotate, again not exactly work boots.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I have had 3 pairs of red wings in the last 6 years. The only thing that ever wears out on mine is the toe because I run a lot of base


----------



## 5starbuilders (Jan 22, 2011)

Irish setters for me . Last pair I had I threw them away because I nearly rubbed a hole through the sole after 2 1/2 years. Got tired of buying new shoe laces every 6-9 months


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Yep the most comfortable boots and very lightweight are Redwing Irish setters which are actually a 100% waterproof hunting boot


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

Those are the ones! Red Wings, from Red Wing MN. I buy them from the factory store and resole them when needed. Great support and I wear a EE width.


----------



## saynever (Jan 6, 2009)

Thorogood wedge sole. I have a waterproof insulated pair and a non insulated non waterproof pair. I like the regular toe but am going to try the mock toe next pair for kicks. 

Union made here in the states and reasonably priced. Can get them resoled at a decent cost if you don't destroy the leather uppers first.










the plain jane non-safety toe is normally around $140. Around $170 for waterproofed and insulated. variety of heights.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, there are these people called cobblers, they can keep your expensive shoes/boots in good repair so they last you a long time.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

IMO steel toe boots are the most uncomfortable boot out there. In 30 years I may have dropped something on my feet once or twice, but nothing significant. Regular boots are a good enough protection for me.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> IMO steel toe boots are the most uncomfortable boot out there. In 30 years I may have dropped something on my feet once or twice, but nothing significant. Regular boots are a good enough protection for me.


Also cold not that you have that problem in California but in ny they suck


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

I've had frost bite on my feet from IMO the steel toe/shank. Not a fun experience :no:


----------



## PARENOS (Nov 24, 2008)

My next pair of boots will be from LL bean. They are quality made, but the real kicker is if anything ever goes wrong, holes, soles peeling, ect. Send them back and they will make it right no questions asked. I now get my work pants through them, once they start getting holes, back they go and a new pair shows up. Of course I am sort of a boot junkie and have 11 pair various brands and set ups, Each brand has its benefits and issues. Timberland pro's are bullet proof, but very heavy.


----------



## swartzj81 (Feb 23, 2010)

redwings all the way. Ive had danners, carolinas, and timberlands plus numerous cheap boots. My carolinas are still kicking great and are fitted for me through the outlet (they make the boots about 3 miles from) close to home. but redwings are easily the best. not only because the are tough but they have the best customer service. Our local store gives a 2 year no queastions garuntee on there redwings. free replace or repair. I always buy logger boots as they are more comfortable to me personally. Danners only ever did one thing right and thats get a military contract. I feel bad for our soldiers.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

mart4005 said:


> Sure could use some tips to make these 200 dollar boots last (a little) longer.


1. Keep them oiled.
2. Keep the concrete/masonry off of them.

That should help some,
D.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

From a framers perspective:

The Redwings that I tried were comfortable. The soles wore out after one year. Had them resoled ($50) and got about 6 more months out of them. So for $200 I got reasonable comfort and 18 months. Since that time, I have worn the Sears Die Hard brand. They list for $90, but they go on sale very often for $50-$60. I have never paid more than 60. Takes about a week to break in, but then they are very comfortable. I start breaking in a new pair prior to wearing out the old ones now. I keep several pairs going due to mud, snow, water etc. They are very similar to the Red Wings that I had, but less than half the price. Been wearing them close to 20 years now.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Red Wings Rock!


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Red Wings Rock!


I looked for those today but couldn't find them. I bought a pair of 205s (I think) for 60 bucks on clearance. Very very comfy. 

Which model are those ones Matt?


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm a long time Red Wing buyer, since I was a kid, since my Dad took me in there. I've since moved on to Timberline Pros cause they are more comfortable and offer better arch support. The Red Wings will out last the Timberlines by a few years, no question....BUT my feet don't hurt any longer so I'll buy boots every year.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Not sure Erick. Ill find out and let you know.


----------



## sandshooter (Dec 30, 2012)

over the years i have tried a bunch.
cat, sears brand, georgias, wolverines, die hards.etc.

i finally decided to go try in a set of redwings. i ended up getting a pair of Irish setter insulated and waterproof work boots, the whole inside is padded, heel-sides-tounge and all. these are the most comfortable work boots i have owned. its so comfortable i can drive to work and back wearing them, i sometimes drive up to an hr to get there.
i also ended up buying another set of redwings to wear around the house, yes. these are so light they feel like slippers. i highly recommend these boots, no because i own them because they work well.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

sandshooter said:


> over the years i have tried a bunch.
> cat, sears brand, georgias, wolverines, die hards.etc.
> 
> i finally decided to go try in a set of redwings. i ended up getting a pair of Irish setter insulated and waterproof work boots, the whole inside is padded, heel-sides-tounge and all. these are the most comfortable work boots i have owned. its so comfortable i can drive to work and back wearing them, i sometimes drive up to an hr to get there.
> i also ended up buying another set of redwings to wear around the house, yes. these are so light they feel like slippers. i highly recommend these boots, no because i own them because they work well.


I second that


----------

